# Thick yellow nose drip/heavy phlegm in baby's chest



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

Last Thursday my 15mo dd developed a fever that lasted until Friday morning. She was fine all day Friday and I think the fever was caused by teething... she now has one mollar pushing through.

Anyway, on Sunday she coughed several times during the day and she didn't sleep too well at night. Now last night (Tuesday) she couldn't nurse herself to sleep because her nose was stuffy. We put pillows under our mattress to tilt her body a little and we opened a window to let some cool air come in. This helped her because she was then able to nurse and sleep like a baby (yes, pun intended).

But this morning I got really nervous because her chest was full of phlegm and her nose was clogged. She was crying and couldn't breath too well so I tried to calm her down and sat in front of the refridgerator for some cool air... she got better right away.

Now I noticed the mucus coming out of her nose is thick and yellow. This means infection ..right? I gave her thin slices of raw garlic in her applesauce but I don't know what to do next.

Is it time to see the pediatrician?

(Double posted in health & healing also)


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

How do you know she has phlegm in her chest? I'm just curious because I've never been able to tell.

Most doctors (including Dr. Sears, if that means anything) agree that teething does not cause fevers so she probably did have an infection. Since the fever has subsided she probably faught it off. Now the thick yellow snot is the by product of fighting that infection. You want to get that out of her so it doesn't cause a secondary infection. I find a vaporizer is better for getting moisture in the air and I swear by saline solution up the nose. Also push the fluids as much as possible: breast milk, water, I even relax about juice when he's sick, watery foods like soup (put the garlic in there). If she's in good spirits and it's mostly nightime discomfort I wouldn't go to the doctor.

My only reservation is that chest phlegm. If you think it's in her lungs and not just trickling down her throat from her nose then I'd get it checked out.

In re-reading this I realise I'm sounding all authoritative. I am an authority on my ds but the bottom line is she's your daughter and you have to follow your gut. If I'm unsure I err on the side of caution and go to the doctor. If it turns out to be nothing then great and I've learned as much as possible for next time.


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

Liz, thanks for your reply.

The truth is that I am not sure if it is phelgm...now that I think about it, it sounds more like the mucus is trickling down her throat from her nose. Thanks for pointing that out. I thaught it was phlegm because she was having trouble breathing for a while but now she is breathing through her mouth just fine.

I tried a nose pump (or whatever ya' call it) but I felt like I was torturing her and all that crying afterwards just made her symptoms worse, kwim?

I will be trying your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

I've never had any luck with the thing that sucks snot out of their nose (I call it the Snot Vac). Seemed tortourous and hardly ever worked. The saline drops, however, I've gotten really quick with and have had such great results I think it's worth the momentary discomfort. I do it after I've changed his diaper so he's on his back and happy. I sneak it in there quick quick then scoop him up and kiss and hug him back to happiness. It works for me but obviously if it doesn't for you (dh thinks I'm mean) don't do it. Long warm baths in a steamy bathroom help allot, too. My ds will drink allot of water while in the bath, too, I just have to ensure it's not the bath water!


----------

